# 

## selius

Witam

Pomoze mi ktos wyliczyc zapotrzebowanie energetyczne na moj dom? 
Jakie dane mam podac, aby je wyliczyc?

Z gory dzieki.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## sintel

A co chcesz mieć? Zobacz do projektu tam są wstępne wylicznia na moc instalacji i zabezpieczeń.To TY decydujesz o zainstalowanych urządzeniach.

----------


## Qgiel

O jakie zapotrzebowanie chodzi............moc przyłączeniową instalacji elektrycznej, czy 
moc cieplną potrzebną do właściwego ogrzewania domu ?

----------


## selius

Chodzi oczywiscie o moc cieplna potrzebna do ogrzania domu.

Nie patrze na projekt bo w rzeczywistosci dalem lepsze okna i wiecej ocieplenia i teraz chcialbym to wyliczyc tylko nie wiem jak ;/

----------


## Qgiel

Takie obliczenia to dość skomplikowany temat, szczególnie dla osoby, która z czymś takim nigdy do czynienia nie miała.
Ale możesz pójść na skróty ( bardzo nawet na skróty).
Jeśli w projekcie jest podana przenikalność cieplna ścian - tzw. współczynnik U. To należy obliczyć nowy U dla ściany, którą masz i obliczyć ile energii traci się przez nową ścianę.
Tak samo okna. W projekcie przyjęto jakieś parametry okna. Skoro masz lepsze, to też U tych okien powinieneś znać. Teraz wystarczy obliczyć straty przez to nowe okno i obliczyć ogólne straty przez wszystkie okna.
Następnie należy porównać ogólne straty przez ściany i okna z projektu i Twoje , a powinna wyjść różnica, ile energii zaoszczędzisz ?

----------

